# أرجو الدخول للأهمية,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



## salman080 (23 أغسطس 2009)

أخواني وأخواتي اعضاء المنتدى ,,,,,السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,,
اهنىء نفسي واياكم بهذا الشهر الكريم واسأل الله تعالى ان يعييننا واياكم على صيامه وقيامه وان يعيده علينا وعليكم اعواما عديده ونحن في صحة وسلامة ,,,,,,
سعيد جدا بانضمامي لهذا المنتدى والذي اتمنى ان اجد ضالتي فيه ,,,,,,,,ولكن هناك سؤال يتبادر الى ذهني ,,,,,,,,,
لماذا هذا العلم أقصد علم السلامة يعاني من اهمال شديد وعدم اهتمام في عالمنا العربي مع انه من وجهة نظري لايقل أهمية عن العلوم الاخرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
الكل سيوافقني بأن نتائج هذا الاهمال واضحة وملموسة ولعل ابرزها قلة مراكز التدريب ,انعدام الخبرات ,عدم وجود مراجع عربية يستفاد منها وصار الحصول على المعلومة في هذا المجال صعبا .

ارجو المشاركة في هذا الموضوع واثرائنا بالحلول لعل الله ينفع بها ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 أغسطس 2009)

أخي سلمان
كل ما قلته صحيح
ولكن ألا ترى بأننا جزء من هذا المجتمع وإن نظرنا للموضوع بنظرة متشائمة وجلسنا ننظر ونتحسر فلن يفيد ذلك المجتمع بشيء ولكن إن بحثنا وطورنا أنفسنا وترجمنا ونشرنا ما توصنا إليه وحاولنا تطوير الآخرين معنا فهذا هو الشيء الايجابي
وإنشاء الله مع الوقت نحصد نتائج ما صنعنا


----------



## mnci (25 أغسطس 2009)

نتنمى اثراء الموضوع
...............


----------



## مراقب سلامة (25 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ سلمان تحية لك تصدق هذا ما أعاني منة حتى دبلوم سلامة لا يوجد لدينا في اي كلية او جامعة نتمى ان يهتمو بهذا الجانب لا تطوي أفسنا بهذا المجال بحاجة الى ميزانية للألتحاق بالدورات الخاصة بالسلامة


----------



## tomasz (25 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم إخواني هذا المجال (العلم) مظلوم ظلم كبير مع العلم بأنه في الأردن هناك معهد متخصص في علم الصحة والسلامة المهنية لكنه المعهد الوحيد في هذا المجال وهو معهد حكومي تابع لمؤسسة التدريب المهني ومن الملاحظ بانه ليس هناك رواد وطلاب لهذا المعهد فهذا دليل كذلك على ثقافة الشعوب التي يجب كذلك تثقيفها في هذا المجال الهام جدا


----------



## salman080 (25 أغسطس 2009)

كل الشكر للجميع على الردود والمشاركة ,,,,,,,,,وأنا عندي احساس كبير بأن هذا العلم سيصبح له أهمية كبيرة ومستقبل زاهر لاسيما مع النهضة الصناعية والتطور العمراني الذي يشهده العالم اليوم والذي بلا ادنى شك يجب ان يواكبه أنظمة سلامة في غاية التطور والتعقيد ,,,,
أملي بأن ارى الوطن العربي يزخر بعلماء وباحثين في هذ المجال يثرون المكتبات العربية بما تحتاجه دون الرجوع الى غيرنا..........


----------



## ايمن عمارة (2 سبتمبر 2009)

الصحة والسلامة المهنية هى المستقبل ونستطيع ان نبدا من الان و ننحى التشائم جانبا- ايضا لا يجب الاعتماد على الحكومات في رفع شان علم من العلوم ان دور المنظمات الغير الحكومية لة الفضل فى تطوير اي علم وهذا المنتدى اكبر دليل على ذلك


----------



## ايمن عمارة (6 سبتمبر 2009)

ابوبكر الصديق رضى اللة عنه ونعمت الثبات اقراء هنا
http://key-drilling-school.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_03.html


----------



## محمد احمد ابوشمله (13 سبتمبر 2009)

الى السيد tomaszما تقوله بان ليس لمعهد السلامة والصحة المهنية في الاردن رواد ليس صحيحا فنحن نخرج سنويا اكثر من الف مشارك سواءا في دورات قصيرة متخصصة او دورات طويلة لمشرفي السلامة والصحة المهنية وهذا بحكم مركزي كمدير للتدريب في المعهد ارجو تصويب ذلك مع الشكر


----------



## الطبيب الجراح (13 سبتمبر 2009)

هناك اطباء افاضل مختصين في هذا المجال ولكنهم بحاجة لدعم اعلامي لنشر فكر السلامة المهنية ونحن عندما نتحث عن العمال فيجب ان نبحث عن الطرق المناسبةلايصال هذه الافكار اليهم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 سبتمبر 2009)

محمد احمد ابوشمله قال:


> الى السيد tomaszما تقوله بان ليس لمعهد السلامة والصحة المهنية في الاردن رواد ليس صحيحا فنحن نخرج سنويا اكثر من الف مشارك سواءا في دورات قصيرة متخصصة او دورات طويلة لمشرفي السلامة والصحة المهنية وهذا بحكم مركزي كمدير للتدريب في المعهد ارجو تصويب ذلك مع الشكر



أهلاً بك أستاذ محمد
ما تقوله صحيح
فقد تعرفت عن كثير من خريجي هذا المركز
وفقكم الله


----------



## أبو خالد القسامى (2 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم إخوانى أنا من مصر أرجو من الله عز وجل أن أستفيد منكم أفيدكم*


----------



## أبو خالد القسامى (2 أغسطس 2010)

أنا بحب علم السلامة والصحة المهنية جدا


----------



## sayed00 (2 أغسطس 2010)

اخوانى

دعونا ننظر للجزء الممتلئ من الكوب و لا نكون متشائمين

مجال السلامة فى السنوات الاخيرة فى وطنا العربى فى تطور كبير بالمقارنة بالماضى و لاارى فى دراسة المجال بالانجليزية و لدى الجامعات الاجنبية عيب فلابد ان ننقل عنهم العلم هذا (نقلو عنا علوم كثيرة) و هناك جيل عمل بالمجال و لدية الخبرة و يسطيع ان يحدث الفرق

و سوف ترون فى السنوات القادمة الكثير من التطور 

لكن؟؟؟

فى هذه المرحلة لابد من الجامعات العربية ان تفكر جديا فى التخصص هذا و يكون لة قسم خاص فى كليات الهندسة و العلوم و الطب

تحياتى


----------

